# Nutriment feeding guide



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been looking on the nutriment website and just wondered how much would I need to feed roughly? I know all dogs are different and some can eat more without gaining weight etc but just want a rough sort of idea.
Is there a feeding guide? I've looked on their site and not found it. 
Not sure how much my two weigh at the moment either! 
Also I feed ziwipeak at the moment and I'm wanting to add a bit of variety and just wondered if it will cause tummy upset at first and is it ok to feed both in the same meal till my dogs are used to it? 
Thanks in advance for anyone that can help xx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They recommend starting with approximately 2-3% of the dogs body weight. I usually feed mine more than that (on regular DIY raw, more like 4-5%) as mine are all young and active, more prone to being skinny than fat. I do find that Nutriment puts weight on, so I might need to go back to around 3% if I fed it exclusively.
One 500g tub will do all my lot two meals each, so that is 10 Chi sized meals of 50g. I usually give them a big 50g breakfast of Nutriment and a slightly smaller dinner of just meat.
If yours aren't as young/active you may need to feed far less, for a 2kg dog 40-60g per DAY (not per meal) would be the recommended amount. Mine just eat a lot lol.
I also get the big 1.4 kg chubbs and leave them out for about an hour, which makes them soft enough to cut up with a bread knife. I then wrap the sections with foil and put them back in the freezer. It works out slightly cheaper too if you buy the chubbs.

I mix raw with the occasional meal of Ziwi without any issues., so you should be fine to mix them. The only thing I can think that may cause issues is the bone content, both Ziwi and Nutriment are quite high in bone, so you could get some constipation if your dogs can't tolerate a lot of bone. The beef variety of Nutriment is bone free, so you could feed that if you have this problem. Or just add some plain meat or offal.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you 
Charlie is 7 this year and he looks perfect now but has been fatter in the past so I weigh his food at every meal and gradually have been giving him more and he seems to be doing well at staying the same size whilst eating more! He seemed to put weight on with orijen when I fed that but was also getting too many treats from my mum at the same time so could of been the treats! 
Bailey has got slightly over weight and I'm watching his food really carefully!
Also if you feed chicken necks and things do you feed them as a meal or as well as a meal? 
Thank you for all your help its much appreciated  xx


----------

